# Suche: Notebook mit RS232 etc.



## Krumnix (7 Dezember 2007)

Moin.

Ich bin schon etwas länger auf der Suche noch einem Notebook, das
folgende Voraussetzung haben muss:

Dual-Core CPU (Intel voranging)
2048 MB Speicher
80 GB Platte (minimun, kann auch mehr sein)
15,4 Zoll Display oder kleiner. Vorzugweise wäre 12,1 oder 13" nicht schlecht.

USB-Anschluss, RS232 Anschluss und PCMCIA-Slots 2 Stück. Also Typ II/III

Akku sollte unter Windows locker 3 Stunden halten und das Gewicht sollte
nicht über 2,2Kg liegen.

Nur finde ich einfach keinen Rechner mehr, der das alles in sich vereint.
Die Siemens-Dinger sind mir zu schwer und zu unhandlich.
Und die anderen haben meist keine RS232 oder nur noch einen PCMCIA-Slot
zur Verfügung.

Weiß einer Rat?

Danke


----------



## Immergewinner (7 Dezember 2007)

Es gibt da schon noch was z.B. Samsung P55 oder Dell Latitude allerdings mit den 2,2Kg das kannste vermutlich vergessen.

Gruss mario


----------



## LoKo (7 Dezember 2007)

Ja, wir haben auch die DELL Latitude. Sind eigentlich dazu recht brauchbar.


Gruss, Lothar.


----------



## Immergewinner (7 Dezember 2007)

Wenn du mehr Auswahl an Notebooks haben willst, dann kauf dir ein beliebiges mit Expresscard-Slot (das ist der neue Standard) und kauf dazu eine Universaldocking Station. Ich nutze ein Sony Notebook mit diesem Teil hier http://www.notebookjournal.de/praxis/65 und das funktioniert super. Da ist RS232, DVI, Sound usw. drann, und bis jetzt keine Probleme wegen kompatibilität aber so oft brauche ich das RS232 gedöns auch nicht mehr, habe für fast alle Anwendungen irgendwelche USB Kabel /Adapter etc. rumliegen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Krumnix,

der Dell Precision M4300 erfüllt beinahe deine Anforderungen. Eventuell ist er aber etwas zu schwer für dich  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## godi (9 Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Das Lifebook E 8410 von Fujitsu Siemens hat alles was du brauchst. Ausser mit dem Gewicht bist du ein wenig darüber (2,5kg)

http://vilpart.fujitsu-siemens.de/v...ook/lifebook_2007/db_lifebook_e8310_e8410.pdf


----------



## MSB (10 Dezember 2007)

Also an einem Punkt:


> PCMCIA-Slots *2* Stück. Also Typ *II/III*


dürften alle hier aufgeführten Notebooks scheitern.

Oder gibt es da auch irgendwelche Adapter?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## godi (10 Dezember 2007)

Meinst du wirklich pcmcia Type II und III?
Nicht I und II?

Aus Wikipedia


> Typ I (3,3 mm) wird vor allem für Speicherkarten mit SRAM oder Flash eingesetzt
> Typ II (5,0 mm) findet hauptsächlich für Modems, Netzwerkkarten, etc. Anwendung
> Typ III (10,5 mm) wurde ursprünglich für steckbare Festplatten benötigt, ist aber durch die fortschreitende Miniaturisierung inzwischen kaum mehr verbreitet. Viele moderne Notebooks enthalten deshalb nur noch Slots für die Typen I und II.


 
Für was brauchst du denn den Type III?


----------



## Krumnix (10 Dezember 2007)

Nein. Ich brauche den Typ 2 für meine UMTS-Karte etc.
Und Typ 3 brauche ich für die verbindungskarte für den Schneider-Müll.
Die kann leider nur Typ 3. 
Also ist das schonmal dringends zwingend.


----------

